# Gun buying plans



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

What are your realistic plans for future firearm purchases. I have kinda a long list, but it will be scattered out over the next ten years or so. post your wish lists. Here's mine in no particular order Handguns: 1911 probably Taurus or Springer, Walther P99, Makarov, Beretta M-9, Browning Hi-power, Kahr PM-9, Beretta Tomcat .32, Kel Tec P-32, NAA mini revolver, Ruger GP-100, Colt Vest Pocket model 1908 .25
Long arms: M-1 Carbine, .22 Bolt action with magazine (I'm still deciding what brand/make and model), Mossberg 500, and M-4 Carbine


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

My wish list consists of only two guns: a pre-safety Marlin 336 .30-30 that I will lightly modify with a scout scope and a few other things, and a Steyr Scout .308. I'll also get a plain, bead-sighted 18" barrel for my 870.

I will liquidate three guns from my battery: a Browning Buckmark .22, my M4gery, and my Mauser-actioned pseudo-scout.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

The only gun that I want right now is the M&P 9 Compact. Of course, as soon as I get one, there will be something else I need.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

#1. Finish building my 2nd AR15

#2. Wilson Combat 1911 .45acp


Then I'm done for a while... :smt033


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i'm aiming for a keltec PLR-16 next, after that i might get one of the new single-stack keltec 9mm's 9don't remember the model). they should have any problems worked out of them by then.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I might get a 9MM handgun of some flavor and the only other guns I want are long guns, an M-1 (not the carbine model), but one like I carried in boot camp, sans the lead filled barrel, and MAYBE some sort of .50BMG (like a Barrett M-82) I could use a better 30.06, but if I get the M-1, that'll satisfy that need.


----------



## hps (May 29, 2007)

I am on a tight budget, (wife and kids) So it's gonna take a lil while,BUT a 1911(springfield) and a lever action 44 mag(Puma) is on my wish list.we'll see??


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I want a Walther, HK, XD,and a BHP. I go to the gun show with them on my mind and a dang revolver will jump in my hand every time. I can't let it go and will go home with it. Back home I'll start dreaming about them pistols again.


----------



## Theprofessor (Jun 24, 2007)

I have a simple plan for purchasing my "next" firearms. I walk into my favorite gun store. Then out of the blue a gun pops up at me and says HEY! BUY ME! After that I fill out my forms and go on about buying my new firearm.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Two that I would like to add to my collection this year; a Colt Amrecian Eagle, and a Colt frontier Scout 2nd series.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Handguns:
Glock 23
Glock 27
Glock 22
Hk P2000


----------



## rasgun (Mar 13, 2007)

i have several guns on the wish list. in no order what so ever:

Glock 20
Taurus ultra-lite, protector M851 
SW 1911 DK
Sig P220 Carry Elite Stainless
SW Model 327 M&P R8


these would complete the collection :mrgreen:


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I want a Walther, HK, XD,and a BHP. I go to the gun show with them on my mind and a dang revolver will jump in my hand every time. I can't let it go and will go home with it. Back home I'll start dreaming about them pistols again.


I can relate. I'm afflicted with the same curse. There's no cure for sixgun fever.

I've been dreaming of a:
Dillon RL550B
4" Redhawk or 29
4" 27, 28, or GP100
M1911A1 without all the BS, just good sights

I've already taken care of my need for a .30-06 rifle. Next rifles I want:

AR10 or M1A
.44 Magnum Win '92 or Marlin '94
SKS


----------



## Phelptwan (Jun 17, 2007)

P99c
1911
HK45


----------



## lumbermill (Jan 5, 2007)

HK P30 (looks like a long wait on that one) or HK USP40c
Still waiting on Ruger to bring out the Super Blackhawk Hunter in .480Ruger
Looking for a .357mag lever-action that is priced reasonably
finishing my .36 Kentucky long rifle for squirrel season
Sig229 SAS.
Pretty much a waiting game right now. If the gun makers would just make it....I would buy it now (with the exception of the sig and usp40c).


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Next pistol (maybe) ................. EAA Witness Wonder Finish full size 10 mm! Gotta' have that POWER....rayer:


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Colt O1070XSE/New 1911 stainless, ambi front cocking serrations-NICE.
Glock 20 or something else in 10MM. And last but not at all least, probably my all time favorite a Colt Python 357. I can almost feel it in my hand.
Hey Thor, I have your M1 Garand in my gun safe. MFG April 1945 real Springfield Armory and can still send accurate 30.06 fire down range.


----------



## mvslay (May 6, 2007)

RRA AR 15 in the style of M4 (I'll order next Monday hopefully)
A couple of lever guns in pistol calibers (yet to be determined)
Super Redhawk in .44 magnumn
Blackhawk in Colt .45
have my Remington 700 sent off for re-barrel and complete rebuild.
AR 30 In .338 Lapua
M1 Garrand
Another Kimber in Stainless
And maybe another .45, but blued
Maybe a varmit/bolt gun in .223
any collectable's that I can get my hands on

,but my next major investment is reloading equip

But for now I'll have to be content breaking the new AR10/T in.


----------



## res1b3uq (Jul 3, 2006)

*want list*

Just about any reasonably priced handgun as long as it has a pony on the side. Thor--I recently bought an M1 from CMP, and that is one great rifle. Shooting the Greek ammo in it without a glitch.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

My wish list and it changes quite offend.
1. A Para with the LDA trigger system. If I can get this one I would be very happy. Black Watch Companion









Then I would like to get the Springfield EMP 9mm. This I'm hoping will be a handgun that my wife likes to shoot.










Next I want a match M1A. Must have a wood stock.










I'm hoping that I can get these 3 this year.

other guns I'm thinking about is the Witness Polymer 45 acp. I held one a few weeks back and it had a dull SS looking finish on it. I should of asked to shoot it.










I want 3 more revolvers in 45acp, 44 mag and 454. I think I will go with Ruger for the 44 and 454 but can't think of a company that makes a 45acp.

44mag










454 with the Low-Glare Stainless.


----------



## Anxiety. (May 1, 2007)

I really only have two on the list, for now. Leaning towards a Ruger P series 9mm, and something in a compact format preferably an auto. Maybe a Taurus for the compact, not sure though. Just can't make up my mind.

Nate


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

spacedoggy, S&W lists 2 45acp revolvers. Models 325, and 625. At around a m.s.r.p. of $900- $1100 they're out of my price range. 
Taurus lists a 45 acp in their "Tracker" series. The web site was not working when I checked, so I didn't get a price.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

drummin man 627 said:


> spacedoggy, S&W lists 2 45acp revolvers. Models 325, and 625. At around a m.s.r.p. of $900- $1100 they're out of my price range.
> Taurus lists a 45 acp in their "Tracker" series. The web site was not working when I checked, so I didn't get a price.


Thanks drummin I already knew that but I won't own any S&W and this is why

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=8494


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Anxiety. said:


> I really only have two on the list, for now. Leaning towards a Ruger P series 9mm, and something in a compact format preferably an auto. Maybe a Taurus for the compact, not sure though. Just can't make up my mind.
> 
> Nate


Anxiety I tell you that you can't go wrong with the Ruger P series. I just got this the P95DC. It shot great out of the box, I find it light weight, to me I love the eye appeal, and I like the decocker. I take a gun out of my safe almost every night just to look at and fondel while I watch the boob tube with the wife. I pull this one the most.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

My short list, just to fill in some holes in my collecction:

1911 type of some sort

Rem. 870

10/22 or some other .22LR rifle, _maybe_ a .22LR conversion for my AR15

.22LR pistol or revolver

38 SPL J-frame or similar


----------



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

Until recently, the only gun I had plans to buy in the next year (short term) is a SKYY MPX-9. However, after almost 2 years, they STILL haven't been released yet. I did recently purchase a Kel-Tec PF-9 to replace the P-3AT my wife permanently "borrowed" last month :smt022. The PF-9 is a nice gun and I'm pleased with it (at least after several weeks, about 150 rounds and no problems so far), but I'd have prefered the MPX-9 - essentially a PF-9 with better fit & finish and second strike ability if the advance promo is accurate - but after almost two years and with the recent loss of my P-3AT, time ran out and I needed a replacment for the baby K-T.

I'd still like to see the MPX when (if?) it's finally released. I already own SKYY's CPX-1 and if the MPX is as well made as it's brother, I'll go ahead and add one to the collection. :smt023


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

Realistic: 

Walther P99 .40 S&W
M&P .40 S&W
HK P3000 .40S&W

Someday, hopefully sooner than later:

Dan Wesson or Kimber 10MM
AR-15, CA emasculated version
Ruger GP100
Ruger Alaskan .44 Magnum
S&W 4516
Sig GSR


----------

